# adhesive powder



## hey its brian (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I was just wondering if there is any way to print plastisol transfers without using adhesive powder? Can I use a specific ink(I'm using XOLB inks right now)?


----------



## 2DayCircus.com (Feb 1, 2009)

I just did some plastisol cold peel transfers for the first time, I messed around with and without the adhesive powder using normal plastisol ink. pressing them at 350 for 12 seconds, medium pressure.

Honestly they both washed the same and look the same. 
not sure how hot peel or hot split would behave..


----------



## hey its brian (Jun 10, 2009)

I work with hot peel paper and I could get away with not using powder if it's a one color job, but when there are two or more colors the transfers look faded on the shirt. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CGS (Oct 4, 2007)

yes I agree, search out different papers.


----------

